# Anyone from Texas?



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

We are from Southeast Texas about 2 hours east of Houston and I was just wandering if anyone was from our area.We are new to pygmy/nigerians and just thought it would be cool to meet some people in the area that share our love for these cuties


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hi there! I'm from Texas too, near College Station. Welcome to the Goat Spot!

We have a few other Texans as well, mistyblue being one off the top of my head.

Just a thought, before you buy new goats (and you will :wink: ) do your research on the breeder. There is one out your way that I've had to deal with some serious issues with...and just received even MORE information about that has me sober.

Feel free to PM me so you know what to avoid.

Oh and...I have two super cute Nigerian boys who will be looking for a new home when weaned.

:laugh:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

:wave: Hello, I am 45 minutes south of Houston and welcome to The Goat Spot. Have you had goats for long?

We have Nigerians and Mini-Mancha's right now, we started out with the Nigerians, got a few MM's and decided that we wanted both.

Epona's right please do your research on a breeder, or even if you are getting one from a individual, look around at their facilitys, goats, and other livestock.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, we have already spoken to the Goat whisper (lol) about shady breeders local to us. I have previously been to that website before and thought that something did not seem up to par, before even reading the thread about Hallie. Terrible story.

We got our first Pygmies the first day of September 09. Just a mere 6 months ago, but it seems so much longer. When I say we, I am refering to my husband and I. We also have 3 children (I didnt want to say kids, well, you know why), ages almost 7, 5, and almost 3.

It all started because of one little pygmy buck that my husband located close to our hose and bought without telling me. It was just 2 weeks old at the time, so we couldnt get it yet, only put the money down on it. We had always wanted a couple goats, just for pets, but when we went back the next day, to see that little boy, the enfatuation had begun.

The old man my husband bought him from said he needed to stay with his mother until 6 weeks old, but that we should have at least one more goat for a companion for him. So we went to work. Now, just a little disclaimer, we do not have and probably never will have a registered goat. We are just doing this for our enjoyment, and for our kids. They love them. All of our goats we have purchased from local people as they became available. Not registered.

So, we went out after putting the deposit on that little buck, to find him some playmates. First one we find is an adult doe, supposedly heavy bred, about 20 minutes away. So we go look at her and decide to get her. Again, not-registered. We figured that she would be a great momma does to start our herd with. Owner said she walked on a leash, very friendly. Already had one successful kidding on site (single doe), and was thought to be carrying twins this time.

Her name is Sophia.










She was huge at first. Looked to be heavy bred, even had a bit of an udder, but we suppose now that was because her 6 month old baby was still with her and still nursing sometimes. I know, crazy. It all eventually went away though. We dont know what happened, but once we got her here, she was no longer friendly. She is just now starting to eat from our hands, but will still not let us pet her. And no babies. She was supposed to kid October 16th. We waited and waited. Never happened. And we have also never been sure what exactly she is. She has always been our biggest goat and still is. We were told she was 100% pygmy, and very well may be, but we dont really know.

The same day, we also brought back a 4 month old little buck. We had no idea about not wanting to get to many bucks, and what bucks do once rut time comes. Well, when we put he and Sophia together, He immediately took to her like a mother, but she didnt want anything to do with him.

This is Oreo.










He is also in my avatar. That was before his beard grew out and his coat got shaggy, and his horns shot up, and he started peeing all over his front legs, lol. Amazing how much he has changed in 4 months. He is a man now! Again, supposed to be 100% pygmy and he looks it to me. Dont know for sure though.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Our third goat that we got home came from a petting zoo. The lady advetised that she was trying to sell some, and then when we got there we basically had to beg her for a goat. She changed he mind she said. She raised the price and we still paid it like idiots. This was pobably our biggest mistake. Though we love the goat, she brought hoof rot with her. She got pretty bad and even limped around for a while, but we got her back with antibiotics and soaking solution. We think we killed it early on, but winter is notoriously wet here, so we are still worried. She was very very friendly at first, but after the hoof rot bout, she doesnt trust me as much anymore.  She was also supposed to be preggers, but we were naive, and we think were just told that at the time to justify upping the price. She was supposed to be 1 1/2 when we got her, and all pygmy. Should be 2 years old now, and I have to say is our strangest looking goat. Her fur is a little bit different, and her horns are like rigid. Like they have horizontal lines across them creating different "segments." Have no idea if she is pygmy or not. Maybe you guys can advise.

This is Isabella.










She looks a bit different now because we bred her to Oreo around Christmas time. She is starting to set up pretty heavy now, but still has a long way to go. Also, we suppose that Oreo bred Sophia in late November once she started going into heat regularly (she didnt when we first got her I swear, maybe she miscarried?). They were always pinned together, at first, and nothing ever happened, then we split them up when we got our other little buck to put the boys together. Then Sophia started whining to go back with Oreo, and Oreo started doing the tongue wagging chattering thing. We didnt put them together then, but waited until the next time she went into heat (late November). So she she hasnt done this again since, we assume she is bred. Isabella was done the next month. So now we have 2 bred does due April and May. We think.

Our next goats came three at a time. Two sisters and their cousin. They are supposed to be like 75% Nigerian, 25% pygmy. We didnt know the difference at the time. They were about 3 months in this picture, the blond was a week or two younger.

This is Sandy, Mini, and Carolina.










Here is another of Sandy










We have no reason to doubt that they have Nigerian in them because they are more leggy than our other goats. The brown one (Carmel?) and the black and white one (agouti?) were twins. Mini has a pick nose and looks alot like a cow. They are about 8 months now and Mini is getting close to being ready to breed. Carolina was keeping pace with her until we had an incident with what we believe was a coyote where her leg got chewed up pretty good right after Christmas. At first we blamed our pyrenese, but now we dont think it was him.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

While he was only about 5 months then, he has never hurt any of the goats. He used to chase them a bit, but never hurt them. And none of the goats are scared of him. Especially not her. Matter of fact, when we were doctoring her up afterward, our pyrenese was very concerned because we were hurting her. He whined and jumped around while she cried. We dont think it was him. And I have seen him run to the fence at a coyote and even though he is only 6 months now, he was ferocious enough to scare me. He is getting bigger by the day.

This is Hank the goat dog.










Just recently we got an anatolian shepherd to go with Hank. Both males. Trying out both breeds for the first time. He is 8 weeks old now.

This is Dallas.










with Hank.









Also, we have a cat that lives with all the rest of them named Bob. He has a tail, but his name is still Bob. Our kids school mascot is the Bobcats, and he is orange, so what could we do? He was a kitten when we got him, so they all grew up together. He doesnt mind goats, and they dont mind him. They all sleep in one big pile actually. Goats, dogs, cat, everything. Heaven forbid a possum come up though, Talk about up in arms!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Back to goats, after the 3 part Nigi girls, we got to bring home our first purchase, our little boy buck Charlie.










He was our first goat with waddles. Still not sure whether I like them or not, lol. So that made 2 in tact bucks. We have resisted the urge to buy anymore bucks after him though it has been tough! Hopefully both our bucks are good enough for breeding because until getting on this forum, we didnt know anything about only using select bucks. We dont know anything about either mother or their udder, so I guess we will just have to chalk this one up to our not having experience, and hope we dont inject a bunch of bad traits into our herd from the start. We love all our goaties though and cant see anything "wrong" per say with any of them.

The next goat we got was our cheapest. Only cost $25. Our first goat with a beard. Guy had her for about 4 months, neighbor moved away and gave them to him. 2 mature bucks and this does. All in the same pen. She looked huge to us. He swore she always looked like that, but she WAS NOT pregnant. We brought her home in late October.

This is Debbie.










Again, not 100 % sure what she is though she looks short and stocky like a pygmy. She was always somewhat friendly and would eat out of our hand. Late december, her udder started to get bigger. We knew what was coming. January 2nd, we had our first baby!

Meet Matilda.










Matilda doing her favorite thing, eating pants.










It was such an awesome experience and Debbie has been a great mom from the delivery on. Quite protective though as the little puppy has found out a few times. Couldnt have asked for a better delivery for two people who didnt really know what to do.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

About 2 weeks ago, my husband came home with something new.










This was our first animal other than a dog or cat, besides our goats. Her name is Tammy and she is a very small pot belly. Her mother was about 20 inches long. We are still not sure how this is going to work out, but none of the goats mind her so far. Anyone else have pigs?

Then, last week, my husband brought these two little twin girls home, the ones I asked about in the other thread that have the coughs.

Mary-Kate and Ashley










As I mentioned in that thread, they are supposed to be a month older than our Nigi mixes, but they are half the size.

Ashley standing by the pig.









Mary-Kate









Our other pygmies were much bigger by 6 months also, so maybe whatever ailment they have is what is stunting their growth. Hopefully we get it knocked out soon.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

So, that is it. Thats the story of Rogersfarm. If anyone has any info to share about what they might be, criticisms, or shame on you's, please feel free to let them fly. We are learning on the go here and appreciate all the help we can get! We are glad to be a part of TGS and hope to be a valuable member of this community for years to come.



Cliff Notes version: We love goats. LOL


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you for sharing!

I love all your goats, beautiful little herd you have, and the dogs too! The pig is even cute. 

Don't you worry about raising goats just as pets and companions. None of my goats are registered, with the exception of Hallie who is registered in mityblue's name. I'm raising my goats for the same basic purpose, pets, although I do milk and my next buck will be from milk lines, so I can raise doelings who are good milkers.

I love hearing about other people's farms and hope to hear more from you in the future!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Rogersfarm I see that you found out real quick that goats can be addicting! 

You have beautiful animals, and do not worry about having unregistered animals. I only have a few in my herd and they don't act any different. Also, I have never had a problem selling my unregistered animals, they give milk just as well and taste the same.

Now as for the pig, you can just send that cutie down here to me. He is so adorably cute, I just love pigs, there is something about them.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

We really werent sure about sticking the pig in with the goats, but it really hasnt affected anything. They dont mind each other at all.

Only thing that has concerned me is that they pig likes to eat the medicated goat feed more than the all stock that it is supposed to eat. I am concerned that the pig shouldnt be eating the medication in the feed.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Got a cute little 5 week old doe advertised in Wallisville. Semi-close to you misty.

http://www.southeasttexas.com/classifie ... pe=general


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

your first goats are more nigerian then pymgy by their coloring, horns and their build. yoru last set of girls are more pygmy then nigerian hence why they are stockier and shorter


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

What do you think about Debbie and baby Matilda? what do you think about them? Debbie has always been stocky and stumpy, infact, right before she kidded, her belly was only about an inch off the ground.

Yet Matilda is as "leggy" as any baby goat that I have ever seen, and I saw her sire, who was no bigger than her Dam and equally pygmyish.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Debbie's coloring is not right for a pygmy but she could have pygmy in her but she got her face and her coloring from a nigerian.

the old style nigerian dwarf was much stockier and less refined and dairy then it is now -- so if you see pictures of a nigerian dwarf now especialy in a show stance they wont look a thing like the goats of yours I am calling nigerian dwarf.

Matlida's coloring, build etc says nigerian dwarf -- btu again there is a chance of pygmy somewhere in her background.

Honestly it doesnt matter what they are -- I just call them Mini mixes (I use to raise mini mixes) and they are adorable and who cares what breed they actually are. But you asked so I was giving you my opinion.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Agreed. We dont care what they are, we love them all no matter what breed. It is just nice to know as much as we can about what we have. Especially since most of them have come from people that just didnt want them anymore, not from breeders who knew a bunch of info about them. That is why we asked the experts. You guys. LOL


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mary-Kate and Ashley
[.[/quote said:


> LOVE the names...that is great! Love your goaties too-too cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well happy to help as we can and as you learn moe about the differnet breeds especially Nigerian dwarf and Pygmy you will figure it out


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

logansmommy7 said:


> LOVE the names...that is great! Love your goaties too-too cute!


Thank you berry much! :greengrin:


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm from NE texas.. I know a bit North for ya, but thought I would post it any ways...  

You have some cuties...


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, we are both on the east side! And thanks for the compliments.


----------

